# Help making a logo?



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 1, 2010)

I know my other one was a little over the top, but now we're just looking for a creepy or original font, I was thinking maybe a symmetrical Dementia font, or just something that looks sick. we want it to stand out. it doesn't have to be the brutalist thing ever, but we'd love it if it was legible. our band name is "A Moment Before Breathing" thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Nov 24, 2010)

Threw this together in photoshop...


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 24, 2010)

If you want a "logo" logo, not just something for the front of a CD cover (ie: something which can be used on posters, merch and everything) then you will need a vector logo, not something made in Photoshop (or any other pixel based imaging program).

Vector = you can have it as big as you need it.


----------

